# IBH Link S7



## Eleu (20 August 2018)

Hallo,

wir möchten gerne für eine Fernwartungslösung über Internet, dass Gateway aus dem nachfolgenden Link einsetzen:

https://www.ibhsoftec.com/IBH-Link-S7-PP

Hierzu habe ich ein paar Fragen:

Kann das Gerät TCP/IP nur in Profibus umwandeln, oder geht alternativ auch MPI?
Kann man dem Gerät, neben der IP Adresse und der Subnetzmaske, auch eine Gateway - Adresse vergeben? 

Die Fernwartung erfolgt mit Step 7 V5.6. Gibt es da etwas zu beachten, wenn man das Gerät einsetzt?

Gruß
Eleu


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 August 2018)

Hallo,



> Kann das Gerät TCP/IP nur in Profibus umwandeln, oder geht alternativ auch MPI?


Es geht auch MPI ( steht auch auf der Seite, welche du verlinkt hast )



> Kann man dem Gerät, neben der IP Adresse und der Subnetzmaske, auch eine Gateway - Adresse vergeben?


Ja, kann man, hier ein Bild der Parameter:


----------



## Eleu (20 August 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, kann man, hier ein Bild der Parameter:
> Anhang anzeigen 42381




Hallo und Danke.

Eine Frage zu der Profibus - Adresse, die man dem Stecker vergeben muss:

Muss dort eine 0 eingetragen werden?
Standartmäßig hat doch das Programmiergerät im Profibus Netz eigentlich immer die Adresse 0 
Oder muss hier eine freie Adresse genommen werden?

Gruß
Eleu


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 August 2018)

> Muss dort eine 0 eingetragen werden?



Nein, muss nicht.
Man kann auch eine andere freie Adresse wählen wie bei mir in dem Beispielbild die Adr. 15.
Ich wähle immer eine andere Adresse als 0, damit ich die Kommunikation nicht aus versehen
störe, wenn ich mich mit meinem PG ( welches Adr. 0 hat ) draufhänge. Daher ist es aus meiner Sicht geschickter,
nicht die Adr. 0 zu wählen.


----------



## Eleu (20 August 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nein, muss nicht.
> Man kann auch eine andere freie Adresse wählen wie bei mir in dem Beispielbild die Adr. 15.
> Ich wähle immer eine andere Adresse als 0, damit ich die Kommunikation nicht aus versehen
> störe, wenn ich mich mit meinem PG ( welches Adr. 0 hat ) draufhänge. Daher ist es aus meiner Sicht geschickter,
> nicht die Adr. 0 zu wählen.



O.k. dann nur noch mal zur Sicherheit doch noch eine weitere Frage:
Es muss nur eine freie Adresse im Profibus - Netz dafür genommen werden?
Es ist nicht erforderlich, das Gerät über die HW-Konfig. zu projektieren?

Freie Profibus Adresse dem Stecker übergeben, auf die Schnittstelle der Steuerung stecken, und fertig?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 August 2018)

> Es ist nicht erforderlich, das Gerät über die HW-Konfig. zu projektieren?


In der HW-Konfig und dem Programm muss nichts geändert / eingefügt werden.
Stecker richtig parametrieren, aufstecken. Das war´s. Man müsste nicht einmal die 24V
am IBH anschließen, da er die Spannung über die PB/MPI Schnittstelle bezieht.


----------



## JoopB (20 August 2018)

Ohne dass gerat in der HW config auf zu nemen must wann well der IBH-7++ treiber auf de PG/PC installieren, wolte man der schnittstelle ohne dieser treiber brauchen muste man er wie ein 412-2PN in die HW config aufnemen. Ein beispiel finden Sie auf https://wiki.ibhsoftec.com/de/IBHNet:Einstellungen_innerhalb_von_STEP®7_ohne_IBHNet_Treiber

Gruss,
Joop


----------



## Eleu (20 August 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> In der HW-Konfig und dem Programm muss nichts geändert / eingefügt werden



Woher weiß denn Step7 dann, welchen IBH Link es verwenden soll, wenn im Ziel - LAN mehrere IBH Link`s an verschiedenen Steuerungen hängen?

Bein einem Ethernet CP an der Steuerung, wäre die Ziel - IP ja bekannt, durch das jeweilige Step7 Projekt.


----------



## JoopB (20 August 2018)

Wenn man der Treiber installiert habe kan man in die Einstellungen von PG/PC schntittstelle der richtige adaptor wahlen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 August 2018)

Die Treiber gibt es hier:

https://www.ibhsoftec.com/epages/63.../63444704/Categories/Download/Download_IBHNet

Einfach auf IBHNet klicken. Dort verwaltet man seine Maschinen ( Name, IP-Adresse ) und in Step 7 wählt man dann den IBH Treiber
und die Maschine aus, auf welche man möchte.


----------



## Eleu (20 August 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die Treiber gibt es hier:
> 
> https://www.ibhsoftec.com/epages/63.../63444704/Categories/Download/Download_IBHNet
> 
> ...



Hallo und Danke,

ich hatte mich halt nur gefragt, wie der Treiber den jeweiligen S7 IBH Link erkennen oder zuordnen will, wenn dieser nicht im gleichen Subnetz wie Step7 liegt.
Ich habe mir den Treiber mal runtergeladen und installiert. Jetzt wird es deutlich. Man muss also alle Stationen mit ihren IP Adressen in der IBH Software anlegen und dort verwalten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 August 2018)

> Man muss also alle Stationen mit ihren IP Adressen in der IBH Software anlegen und dort verwalten.



Richtig, ist finde ich ganz gut gemacht.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg


----------



## PN/DP (20 August 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> > Man muss also alle Stationen mit ihren IP Adressen in der IBH Software anlegen und dort verwalten.
> 
> 
> Richtig, ist finde ich ganz gut gemacht.


Ist aber eher unpraktisch und fehleranfällig oder gar gefährlich, weil dann kann man mit Step7 nur auf die eine gerade eingestellte Station zugreifen bzw. man greift auf die in der Stationsverwaltung (unsichtbar) eingestellte Station zu, egal welche Station/welches Step7-Projekt man gerade im Simatic Manager offen hat. Will man auf eine andere Station zugreifen, dann muß man in PG/PC-Schnittstelle bzw. in der IBH-Stationsverwaltung umstellen. Da gefällt mir die Variante nach RFC1006 besser, wo der IBHlink als Dummy-S7 als Router-Stellvertreter ins Projekt eingefügt wird. Auf die Art ist die Zugriffsadresse fest so im Projekt hinterlegt, daß der Simatic Manager automatisch die richtige IP verwendet.


JoopB schrieb:


> wolte man der schnittstelle ohne dieser treiber brauchen muste man er wie ein 412-2PN in die HW config aufnemen. Ein beispiel finden Sie auf https://wiki.ibhsoftec.com/de/IBHNet:Einstellungen_innerhalb_von_STEP®7_ohne_IBHNet_Treiber



Harald


----------



## Eleu (20 August 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ist aber eher unpraktisch und fehleranfällig oder gar gefährlich, weil dann kann man mit Step7 nur auf die eine gerade eingestellte Station zugreifen bzw. man greift auf die in der Stationsverwaltung (unsichtbar) eingestellte Station zu, egal welche Station/welches Step7-Projekt man gerade im Simatic Manager offen hat. Will man auf eine andere Station zugreifen, dann muß man in PG/PC-Schnittstelle bzw. in der IBH-Stationsverwaltung umstellen. Da gefällt mir die Variante nach RFC1006 besser, wo der IBHlink als Dummy-S7 als Router-Stellvertreter ins Projekt eingefügt wird. Auf die Art ist die Zugriffsadresse fest so im Projekt hinterlegt, daß der Simatic Manager automatisch die richtige IP verwendet.
> 
> 
> Harald



Hallo Harald,

das leuchtet imho ein.

Aber wenn man dann ohnehin die HW-Konfig anfassen muss, dann kann man vllt. sofort einen Ethernet CP an den Stationen nachrüsten.
So muss man ja eine Station in Net-Pro projektieren, die es so wie es dargestellt ist, gar nicht gibt.
Sieht irgendwie exotisch aus.

Gruß
Eleu


----------



## PN/DP (20 August 2018)

Eleu schrieb:


> Aber wenn man dann ohnehin die HW-Konfig anfassen muss, dann kann man vllt. sofort einen Ethernet CP an den Stationen nachrüsten.
> So muss man ja eine Station in Net-Pro projektieren, die es so wie es dargestellt ist, gar nicht gibt.
> Sieht irgendwie exotisch aus.


Ob IBHlink oder Ethernet-CP nachrüsten ist auch noch eine nicht unerhebliche Kostenfrage ...

Durch das Einfügen so eines Router-Stellvertreters in NetPro wird nicht die HW-Konfig der Stationen beeinflußt (*), es wird nur deutlicher sichtbar, daß da tatsächlich ein Router zwischen Ethernet und Profibus vorhanden ist. Verwirrend ist halt nur, daß das Router-Icon wie eine SPS aussieht und die Schnittstellen nicht mit den selbst vergebenen Baugruppen-Namen beschriftet werden, sondern mit den Step7-Standard-Bezeichnungen (leider nicht änderbar). Man kann aber dem Router-Stellvertreter einen aussagekräftigen Stationsname wie "IBH Link S7++" geben, dann sieht man eigentlich deutlich was für ein Gerät das ist.

(*) außer daß eventuell Routing-SDB erzeugt/erweitert werden, die man im RUN der CPU laden kann. Wenn man die Routing-SDB nicht lädt ist es aber auch kein Problem.

Harald


----------



## Eleu (21 August 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ob IBHlink oder Ethernet-CP nachrüsten ist auch noch eine nicht unerhebliche Kostenfrage ...
> 
> Durch das Einfügen so eines Router-Stellvertreters in NetPro wird nicht die HW-Konfig der Stationen beeinflußt (*), es wird nur deutlicher sichtbar, daß da tatsächlich ein Router zwischen Ethernet und Profibus vorhanden ist. Verwirrend ist halt nur, daß das Router-Icon wie eine SPS aussieht und die Schnittstellen nicht mit den selbst vergebenen Baugruppen-Namen beschriftet werden, sondern mit den Step7-Standard-Bezeichnungen (leider nicht änderbar). Man kann aber dem Router-Stellvertreter einen aussagekräftigen Stationsname wie "IBH Link S7++" geben, dann sieht man eigentlich deutlich was für ein Gerät das ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo Harald,

vielen Dank für die Info. 

Ich würde es gerne einmal probieren, jedoch verstehe ich den Link nicht so ganz:

https://wiki.ibhsoftec.com/de/IBHNet:Einstellungen_innerhalb_von_STEP®7_ohne_IBHNet_Treiber

Ich möchte nun den Adapter an die MPI Schnittstelle der SPS verbinden. (Erstes Bild im Link)

Repräsentiert die PG/PC Station dann den Fernwartungsrechner und muss dort dann die IP-Adresse und die Gateway-Adresse vom Fernwartungsrechner eingetragen werden?
In der Station dann die IP - Adresse und Gateway - Adresse des S7-IBH Link?

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, muss ich das Ganze nur speichern und übersetzen, aber ich muss dann nicht zwingend die geänderte Systemdaten in die SPS laden,
da ja die Zieladresse dadurch Step7 schon bekannt gemacht wird?

Gruß
Eleu


----------



## PN/DP (21 August 2018)

Eleu schrieb:


> Repräsentiert die PG/PC Station dann den Fernwartungsrechner und muss dort dann die IP-Adresse und die Gateway-Adresse vom Fernwartungsrechner eingetragen werden?


Die "PG/PC"-Station repräsentiert Deinen Engineering-PC/PG/Notebook mit dem Simatic Manager. Da kannst Du beliebige IP-Adressen eintragen. Das "PG/PC" muß lediglich mit einem Ethernet-Netz verbunden sein, am besten dem Ethernet-Netz, mit dem auch der IBH-Link-Router-Stellvertreter verbunden ist (ich bin nicht sicher, ob das zwingend so sein muß). Wenn es in dem Projekt in NetPro nur 1 Ethernet-Netz gibt, dann kann das "PG/PC" weggelassen werden, weil der Simatic Manager dann bei PG/PC-Schnittstelle S7ONLINE=TCP/IP..... automatisch davon ausgeht, daß das reale Engineering-PG am Ethernet angeschlossen ist. Ein PG/PC-Objekt ist in NetPro nur notwendig, wenn es mehrere Netze des gleichen Typs wie in PG/PC-Schnittstelle eingestellt gibt. Bei mehreren Netzen des passenden Typs muß das PG/PC-Objekt dann einem Netz "zugeordnet" werden. (Rechtsmausklick auf das PG/PC-Objekt, die "zugeordnete" Netzverbindung wird dann fett gelb markiert).




Eleu schrieb:


> In der Station dann die IP - Adresse und Gateway - Adresse des S7-IBH Link?


Ja, in der IBH-Link-Router-Stellvertreter-Station werden die Adressen eingetragen, die der IBH-Link tatsächlich verwendet. (IP-, MPI- und Profibus-Adressen)




Eleu schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, muss ich das Ganze nur speichern und übersetzen, aber ich muss dann nicht zwingend die geänderte Systemdaten in die SPS laden,
> da ja die Zieladresse dadurch Step7 schon bekannt gemacht wird?


Ja, richtig. Die IBH-Link-Router-Stellvertreter-Station ist lediglich dafür im Projekt, um dem Simatic Manager den gerouteten Weg vom Ethernet zur SPS zu "zeigen", also zu welcher IP-Adresse muß der Simatic Manager kommunizieren um die SPS zu erreichen welche selber keinen Ethernet-Anschluß und keine IP-Adresse hat. Der Simatic Manager geht davon aus, daß der in NetPro vorhandene IBH-Link-Router-Stellvertreter tatsächlich S7Routing beherrscht.

Hier ein weiteres Beispiel für solche Router-Stellvertreter, die man sogar dafür verwenden kann, um im Step7-Projekt deutlich sichtbar verschiedene Zugangs-Adressen zu hinterlegen, falls man von verschieden Netzen auf die SPS zugreifen muß, z.B. von innerhalb eines Firmennetzes und von außerhalb (Fernwartung) über eine andere IP.

Harald


----------



## Eleu (28 August 2018)

Hallo,

der Test mit Step7 über den IBH Link S7 über Internet klappt soweit.
Vielen Dank noch Mal für die Hilfe.

Hierfür haben wir in der Firewall, den Port 102 für Step7 und den Port 1098, für den IBH Link Treiber freigeschaltet.
Nun haben wir aber am Produktivsystem, welches wir zukünftig fernwarten wollen, nicht nur eine Steuerung am Profibusnetz hängen,
sondern auch ein Operator Panel, was mit WinCCflexible projektiert wurde. 

Für WinCCflexible wird irgendwie ein dynamischer Port verwendet:

https://support.industry.siemens.co...-von-wincc-flexible-verwendet-?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Die Frage die ich mir nun stelle ist die, ob ich hierfür (Übertragen der Projektdaten in das Panel über Internet) auch einen Port in der Firewall freigeschalten muss?
Eigentlich doch nicht, oder? Die Kommunikation würde doch dann auch über den Port 1098 erfolgen, wenn ich den IBH Link Treiber verwende, oder?

Gruß
Eleu


----------



## JoopB (28 August 2018)

Bei meine alte arbeitsgeber haben wir auch ein IBH-Link S7++ an ein 315F-2DP mit an profibus netz verschiedene ET200S statione und 2stuck  TP177 panels. 
Ich konte via der VPN verbinding uber Internet die winCCflex projecten auf der Panels laden. 
Ich weis nicht welche port durch ICT abteilung freigeschalted wurde.

Gruss,
Joop


----------



## Eleu (29 August 2018)

JoopB schrieb:


> Bei meine alte arbeitsgeber haben wir auch ein IBH-Link S7++ an ein 315F-2DP mit an profibus netz verschiedene ET200S statione und 2stuck  TP177 panels.
> Ich konte via der VPN verbinding uber Internet die winCCflex projecten auf der Panels laden.
> Ich weis nicht welche port durch ICT abteilung freigeschalted wurde.
> 
> ...



Hallo Joop,

also mir gelingt die Übertragung von Daten in ein MP277 8' Touch über den IBH Link S7 leider nicht.

Ich habe eine kleine Versuchsanordnung mit einer CPU 315 L2 - DP und einem MP277 8' Touch mit Profibus. 

Wenn ich den CP5711 von meinem Field PG nutze, kann ich alle Teilnehmer erkennen und ich kann auch die Projektdaten problemlos  
mit WinCCflexible via Profibus in das MP277 übertragen.

Der IBH Link findet, wenn ich ihn anschließe noch nicht einmal das MP277 als aktiven Teilnehmer bei der Schnittstellendiagnose.
Mir wird dann der Fehler “Lifelist Fehler 18“ angezeigt.
Wechsel ich mit dem IBH Link auf die MPI Schnittstelle der Steuerung werden mir hingegen alle Teilnehmer angezeigt.

Nur geht der Transfer der Projektdaten, in das Panel über die MPI Schnittstelle der Steuerung ja nicht, weil das Panel ja am Profibus hängt. 

Keine Ahnung was ich da falsch mache. Die Busparameter vom IBH Link sind genauso eingestellt, wie beim CP5711.

Gruß
Eleu


----------



## JoopB (29 August 2018)

IIch habe hier kein Panel, um einen Test zu machen. 
Aber am Freitag oder spätestens am Dienstag muss ich ein neues Programm auf eine Werk auf 2 maschines mit ein TP177A Panel laden, 1 Panel wird über MPI und der andere über Profibus mit der CPU von der maschine verbunden. 
Normalerweise habe ich das immer mit dem IBH Link gemacht. 
Wobei ich diese auf den gleichen Bus geklickt habe wie die Panels. Ich werde wenn ich online bin ein paar screenprints  der Verbindung und der Diagnose machen. (Der PC ist im selben IE wie der IBH Link)Über VPN kann ich das nicht mehr machen, weil ich dafür kein Konto mehr habe.
Gruss Joop


----------



## JoopB (5 September 2018)

Heute habe ich die 2 Panels mit dem IBH-Link Adapter geladen. Step7 und Winccflexbel auf einer Windows7-VM (VMware Workstation 14Pro) auf einem Windows 10-Host.
Host über Wlan mit der Fabrik verbunden.
Netzwerkadapter in VM auf Bridged
Beim Konfigurieren der IBH-Verbindung am Profibus-Port muss ich die Einstellungen im Adapter an die Busgeschwindigkeit des Profibus-Ports der SPS anpassen. Keine automatische Baudratenerkennung in der Diagnose. Die Busgeschwindigkeit wurde auf 1,5 Mbit und die höchste Teilnehmeradresse auf 126 eingestellt und alles in der Diadnose war in Ordnung und die Teilnehmer des Busses wurden alle gezeigt. Die SPS war ein 317F-2DP 6ES7 317-6FF03-0AB0 V2.1 Nach diesen Anpassungen konnte ich das Programm auf das TP177A übertragen.


An der 2. PLC (315F-2DP 6ES7 315-6FF01-0AB0) wird die TP177A mit der PLC über MPI verbunden, die IBH-LINK bei der Erkennung durch automatische Einrichtung und auf dem PROFIBUS angezeigt wird, wenn die Diagnose auf die Geschwindigkeit gleich war und auch die MPI Teilnehmer auf dem Bus.


Der IBH-Link dient hier zum Laden dieser 2 TP177A-Panels und um online auf eine SPS zugreifen zu können, die nicht über IE erreichbar ist. Fast alle SPS haben jedoch einen IE CP oder die neueren sind PN PLCs. Dieser IBH-Link wird also hier wirklich als Programmierzugang verwendet und deshalb hat er selbst die Profinet- oder MPI-Adresse 0.


Anbei ein paar Screenshots beim Transfer zum TP, der über MPI verbunden war.

Gruss,
Joop


----------



## Eleu (10 September 2018)

JoopB schrieb:


> Heute habe ich die 2 Panels mit dem IBH-Link Adapter geladen. Step7 und Winccflexbel auf einer Windows7-VM (VMware Workstation 14Pro) auf einem Windows 10-Host.
> Host über Wlan mit der Fabrik verbunden.
> Netzwerkadapter in VM auf Bridged
> Beim Konfigurieren der IBH-Verbindung am Profibus-Port muss ich die Einstellungen im Adapter an die Busgeschwindigkeit des Profibus-Ports der SPS anpassen. Keine automatische Baudratenerkennung in der Diagnose. Die Busgeschwindigkeit wurde auf 1,5 Mbit und die höchste Teilnehmeradresse auf 126 eingestellt und alles in der Diadnose war in Ordnung und die Teilnehmer des Busses wurden alle gezeigt. Die SPS war ein 317F-2DP 6ES7 317-6FF03-0AB0 V2.1 Nach diesen Anpassungen konnte ich das Programm auf das TP177A übertragen.
> ...



Hallo Joop,
vielen Dank für deine Infos.
Ich habe bei mir die Profibusparameter verglichen und es hat trotzdem nicht geklappt.
Ich hatte auch ein nicht reproduzierbares Verhalten, bei der IBHNet Diagnose mit Profibus. Mal erkannte er beim Lesen alle Teilnehmer und dann ein andern Mal, das OP wieder nicht.
Ich habe auch die Firmware auf den neusten Stand gebracht, was aber auch keine Abhilfe brachte.
Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht ist der IBH Link beschädigt? Ist das eigentlich normal, dass das Ding so warm wird?
Gruß
Eleu


----------



## PN/DP (10 September 2018)

Ja, die Dinger werden so warm, egal welcher Hersteller. Wir stecken solche Ethernet/Profibus-Links nicht direkt auf die CPU-Schnittstelle sondern montieren sie mit einer "Blattfeder" flach auf die Schaltschrank-Montageplatte - das reicht als Kühlung.

PS:
das Kabel zwischen MPI/DP-Schnittstelle der CPU und IBHLink/NetLink/S7-LAN/... :
TD/CPU-Kabel 6ES7901-3EB10-0XA0 2.5 m, mit RS485-Pins 3 + 8 und 24V-Pins 7 + 2 und Schirm durchverbunden
(das Kabel ist auch im Lieferumfang der Textdisplays TD200, TD200C und TD400C enthalten bzw. günstig bei eBay)

Harald


----------

